# WIP - Blue Tit



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Having fun and not thinking too much about this one from a photo by the talented Russ Bridges.
Oil on canvas
16" x 20"


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

*Finished this cheeky chappy*

Just finished. What do you all think?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Lovely! I wonder what blue you used. Looks like cobalt. Throughout the winter my balcony is regularly visited by blue tits. It's going very well for this species now in Sweden, but nobody knows why they increase in number. The colour of blue has had a very interesting history, and has been regarded as divine. I found this BBC documentary interesting:

*"A History of Art in Three Colours"* (Ep2: Blue)






Mats Winther


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the comment Mats, and also for the link. The BBC do these types of documentries so well.


----------



## JeffreyJohnson (Jan 24, 2017)

This is great work.


----------

